# Question on Kumdo - Shanai



## Gemini (Mar 15, 2006)

What's the difference (or advantage) of the man made shanai over the traditional bamboo? I want to try one, but don't really want to spend $80 + for one if there's not much more to it? Anyone?


----------



## MSUTKD (Mar 15, 2006)

The man made ones last longer....so they say.  I use the bamboo, cheap and effective.  I have never seen a Hachi dan (8th Dan) use a man made.

ron


----------



## Gemini (Mar 16, 2006)

I've had bamboo that didn't last the first night, but most last for several months. The one I'm currently using, I've had for about 9 months. Pretty good for $20. I've never seen anybody use one. Just curious as to what the attraction would be. Do you know if they're legal in tournaments?


----------



## MSUTKD (Mar 16, 2006)

They are legal.  I have never seen an $80 one.  Most of the carbon fiber ones are about $150-300.  I used to break a lot of shinais, now only after several months.

ron


----------



## Miles (Mar 16, 2006)

Is there any difference between a Kendo shinai and one for Kumdo?

TIA!

Miles


----------



## Gemini (Mar 16, 2006)

Miles said:
			
		

> Is there any difference between a Kendo shinai and one for Kumdo?
> 
> TIA!
> 
> Miles


 
Nope. Exactly the same.


----------

